# Rockets planning to retain Hayes



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> Chuck Hayes' days as Rockets starting center might be over, but his place on the roster is expected to soon be secured in a move that might indicate the Rockets' plans with a variety of players.
> 
> The Rockets plan to pick up the option on the final season of Hayes' contract, a person with knowledge of the decision said Friday, keeping Hayes, 26, from becoming a free agent. The move indicates as much about the Rockets' thinking in general as about Hayes and the one season and $2.334 million remaining on his contract.
> 
> The Rockets' decision to keep Hayes in the final season of his contract is consistent with their recent strategy of not extending the contracts of signed veteran players beyond the next collective bargaining agreement. The current agreement expires after the 2010-11 season. By picking up the final season of Hayes' contract, the Rockets would not be in position to sign him to a contract that would extend into the next collective bargaining agreement.


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/6995858.html


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

One of the most underrated players on our team. Great to see him back.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

i quite miss carl landry for this team. what a player landry turned out to be.

i like chuck hayes because he's a hard working pro. it's just unfortunate that he really isn't much good for this team outside of playing some solid D in limited minutes.


----------

